# New Gun?



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking for a new upland gun I would prefer a semi auto but I am open to other suggestions. Price is not really a problem I have been saving some money for this gun. Thanks in advance


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You may want to look into buying a used Remington 1100 or a new 11-87. I love the 1100's and have had one for 46 years without it ever jamming or failing to function flawlessly. I've hunted everything from deer to doves with it too. The only drawback to the used 1100's is that they are fixed chokes. I believe the 11-87's have screw in chokes. I just like the way my 1100 fits me.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

SR-1 said:


> I am looking for a new upland gun I would prefer a semi auto but I am open to other suggestions. Price is not really a problem I have been saving some money for this gun. Thanks in advance


Well, that is not much information, but an upland semi auto with no money limit. I'd get a Beretta A400 Xplor 20ga or a Benelli Ultralight 20ga. The Xplor will be a little softer shooting and will weigh around 5.7lbs, while the Ultralight will come in at about 5.2lbs. Both gun have excellent balance and great functionality. I'd check them both out and see which one fits better. Both will cost around $1400 and will be worth every penny.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Take a good look at the Benelli M2 in 20 gauge. It's an awesome gun, comes up quick, weighs just over 6#. Field strips fast, has the ComforTech stock, Crio treated barrel and chokes, shims to adjust dimensions, etc. Hard to beat it. I bought one for waterfowl, but if I used a semi-auto for upland, it's the one I'd buy.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't say much about the others- never used them- I have and like the 20 ga Benelli Montefeltro - no complaints what so ever with it


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Most of your better brand name guns are of high quality and will give you years of service. The most important thing in buying any gun is personal fit. Go to a place like Cabelas or Sportsman Warehouse, or anybody with a large selection and try 'em all! Snap 'em up, swing 'em around...how does it feel? Good?, or just OK?. Do you have to settle back down on the stock or lift your head to get the correct sight plain. Try different barrel lengths. Ask yourself questions...is the gun for all hunting or just upland game, will I ever wish I had that 3rd or 4th or 5th shot( don't laugh, ever jump a covey of 30 quail...one or two birds at a time?)... Take your time, go back and try them again, before long, you'll know which gun is right for you.
Now, last but not least, a couple of my opinions...make it a 12g or 20g! I know, 28's are really cool..blaw, blaw blaw, and yeah I know all about shot placement...blaw, blaw, blaw...just buy a 12 or 20, in the long run, you'll be happier.
P.S...I shoot an Ithica 37 Featherweight...Haven't missed a single bird in 50 years


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I agree the benelli ultralight is a sweet feeling gun I shouldered one last time I was at cabelas. But like suggested I am gonna shoulder more than just the benelli before I decide on a gun.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Now, last but not least, a couple of my opinions...make it a 12g or 20g! I know, 28's are really cool..blaw, blaw blaw, and yeah I know all about shot placement...blaw, blaw, blaw...just buy a 12 or 20, in the long run, you'll be happier.


BP I will put my 28's against your 12 or 20 any day of the week buddy

I still say the 28 is the ultimate upland gun for a seasoned shooter but I guess some of us just handle the scatter gun better then others:boink:

SR1 do yourself a favor and hold off on the a400. I bought my wife one back in July and had cycling problems at first and then had the stock crack. I sent it in to Beretta who is going to warrantee the stock but we are now at 3 months and we still have not got her gun back


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

hamernhonkers said:


> BP I will put my 28's against your 12 or 20 any day of the week buddy
> 
> I still say the 28 is the ultimate upland gun for a seasoned shooter but I guess some of us just handle the scatter gun better then others:boink:
> 
> SR1 do yourself a favor and hold off on the a400. I bought my wife one back in July and had cycling problems at first and then had the stock crack. I sent it in to Beretta who is going to warrantee the stock but we are now at 3 months and we still have not got her gun back


Thanks for the warning but to be honest I have never really been a fan of beretta they just dont seem to fit me that well when I shoulder them.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> BP I will put my 28's against your 12 or 20 any day of the week buddy
> 
> I still say the 28 is the ultimate upland gun for a seasoned shooter but I guess some of us just handle the scatter gun better then others:boink:
> 
> SR1 do yourself a favor and hold off on the a400. I bought my wife one back in July and had cycling problems at first and then had the stock crack. I sent it in to Beretta who is going to warrantee the stock but we are now at 3 months and we still have not got her gun back


Good information, but sucks that it is giving you problems. A split stock unless the thing was run over is unacceptable. 3 month wait is even worse. I just can't see Benelli doing that to a customer. A 20ga semi auto Beretta has been on my list for a long time now, thinking maybe a SX3 in a 20ga would be a better option. You seem to shoot that better than all of my other guns, must be an awesome gun because we know it isn't the shooter. :grin:

SR1, If you think that 20ga ultralight felt good, you should try to shoulder the 28ga ultralight. I made that mistake a couple years ago and now I find myself "undergunned" with that 28ga ultralight all the time, even for ducks. That thing is pure joy to carry on a walk.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> You seem to shoot that better than all of my other guns, must be an awesome gun because we know it isn't the shooter. :grin:.


:mrgreen::shock::sad:

Watch it man................Its almost time for your trip down here to the southland:fencing:


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't mess around. Just go get a Browning Auto 5. Best semi-auto ever made. And don't go the Cabelas. They will charge you a lot more than Gallenson's, Impact Guns, or even Sportsman's


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Stock fit shouldn't be much of an issue, as a lot of guns come with shims now so you can adjust it so it fits you perfectly. Also, I think the ideal compromise weight for an upland gun is ~6#. Too light and they're unstable, too heavy and you feel it after a long day.

If cost isn't too much of a factor, I think you should rethink the semi-auto thing. Buy a Beretta Silver Pigeon I in 20 gauge. Now. It's not magic, but close enough.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Don't mess around. Just go get a Browning Auto 5. Best semi-auto ever made. And don't go the Cabelas. They will charge you a lot more than Gallenson's, Impact Guns, or even Sportsman's


FYI Cabelas will price match as long as the store has it in stock. I've had them price match two guns I bought that were only in stock at Impact Guns in Roy. I just try to get as much of that Cabelas Cash Back as I can. It sure is helpful come August and September when I can buy a bunch of gear for little or no money at all.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I think there is so many guns out there that will fit the bill you are asking of. My next gun will be the Ben in a 20 ga. Also don't over look the cheaper gun Tristar. I have only shouldered it in a store but I have a buddy that has a couple of them and loves the hell out of them. I have really been toying with the idea of getting my son one. I am also a fan of the Berreta 391. When serious about birds that is what I go to. So reliable. I say this because it has been through hundreds of rounds, cleaned TWICE ever! and has been down right abused yet keeps going and going!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Has anyone had any experience with the mossberg 930?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

SR-1 said:


> Thanks for the info. Has anyone had any experience with the mossberg 930?


Yes, the thing was heavy and clunky. I owned mine for about 2 months before I sold it. It also didn't throw very good patterns (mossturds are known for throwing good patterns due to 10ga bore) with the Kicks choke it had. Not a fan of the gun at all, but it may fit a big guy better. Just my opinion.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks I have not had the chance to shoulder one. for those of you that have shot them would you recommend a remington or winchester I am thinking more of older guns say a remington 1187


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

SR-1 said:


> Thanks I have not had the chance to shoulder one. for those of you that have shot them would you recommend a remington or winchester I am thinking more of older guns say a remington 1187


With the 11-87, if you going 12 stay away from the supermag. Now the 11-87 20...................has been a great fun for me along with the sx3 20. Both are light and point great for me, hell they even kill a bird every once and a while to-O,-


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

SR-1 said:


> Thanks I have not had the chance to shoulder one. for those of you that have shot them would you recommend a remington or winchester I am thinking more of older guns say a remington 1187


I have one choked in Imp-cyl. Great gun back in the day. It is heavy now I have other guns. But still a nice scatter gun!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

if I could get a super black eagle or a super black eagle 2 for under $700 is it worth it?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

^Yes. A new SBE2 will cost more than twice that. The SBE1 I've seen lately for $700-$1000.


----------

